# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Πρόβλημα με πόδι καρδερίνας

## mariakappa

γεια σας.σημερα μου χαρισαν μια πανεμορφη θηλυκια καρδερινα.περισσοτερο ομως απο δωρο, εγω το βλεπω περιλθαψη.το κλουβι ηταν πανβρομικο και το πουλι υποφερει απο ποδαγρα σε μεγαλο βαθμο.εχω ελενξει την κοιλια της και ειναι μια χαρα.εχει κανονικο βαρος και αναπνεει σωστα.δεν μπορει ομως να κινηθει σωστα γιατι τα ποδια της την πονουν παρα πολυ.ειναι συνεχως γατζωμενη στα καγκελα του κλουβιου και μερικες φορες κατεβαινει και κατω.την εχω δει να πεταει και εχει πολυ καλη πτηση. χορηγησα πουλμοσαν και σκορδονερο, και εβαλα επιθολ στα ποδια.επειδη ομως εγω ασχολουμε κυριως με παπαγαλους θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας για το δερματικο της.εγω δηλ βλεπω μονο ποδαγρα.πεστε μου εαν εσεις βλεπετε κατι αλλο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Μαλλον εχει ποδαγρα αλλα θα σου πουν καλητερα οι ηδικοι!!!

----------


## adreas

Ναι  όπως  τα  λες  να  βάλεις  epithol   για  μια  εβδομάδα  πρωί  και  βράδυ   επάλειψη στα  ποδαράκια  να  κόψεις  τα  νύχια  μια  εβδομάδα  παύσει  και  ξανά. Να  του  βάλεις  και  βιταμίνες  στο  νερό  να  έρθει  στα  ίσα  του συνιστούν  δε  βιταμίνη  Α  και μπάνιο  γιατί  είναι  απεριποίητο  τελείως  αν  δεν  κάνει  ψέκαζε  το  με   νερό  και  μηλόξυδο  1 ml  στα  100 ml  νερού.

----------


## jk21

και εγω ΜΑΡΙΑ μονο ακαρεα των ποδιων βλεπω (knemidocoptes ) .ο συνδιασμος epithol μαζι με poulmosan εσωτερικα ,δεν νομιζω να τους αφησει περιθωρια αντιστασης .καλο μασαζ και σε λιγες μερες θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα .η βιταμινη α πραγματι στα δερματικα προβληματα βοηθα πολυ !

 για τον πρωην ιδιοκτητη δε λεω τιποτα , απλα κρατιεμαι για να μεινω εντος κανονων ....

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Αθλια η κατάσταση του πουλιού, ευτυχώς που ήρθε στα χερια σου το πουλάκι Μαρία!

----------


## PAIANAS

To κέρατο μου μέσα ...Ευτυχώς ο Θεός το'στειλε σε σένα Μαρία και η μοίρα του προοιωνίζεται ασφαλώς διαφορετική.

----------


## geam

Μαρία μένω Π. Φαληρο... εαν θες σου φερνω και epithol και βιταμίνη AD3....

----------


## mariakappa

γιωργο σε ευχαριστω πολυ.εχω παρει επιθολ. αυτη τη στιγμη η καρδερινα εχει ανεβει και κρεμεται ανασκελα απο την οροφη, και περπαταει αναποδα σε ολη την οροφη.Θεε μου αλλο ενα τρελοπουλο εχει προσθεθει στο κοπαδι μου.χαχαχαχα

----------


## adreas

Πουλιά  που  το  κάνουν  αυτό  δεν   αλλάζουν  εύκολα  οπότε  να  το  συνηθίσεις  έτσι  είναι  αυτά!!!!!!

----------


## geam

Μαρία τι κάνει ο ακροβάτης????

----------


## jk21

...κοιμαται κρεμασμενη αναποδα στην κλουβα !

----------


## mariakappa

ειναι πιο ζωηρη και δειχνει να της αρεσει η σταση νυχτεριδας... χαχα
με ανησυχει οτι οταν καθεται στο κλαδι δεν τεντωνει τα ποδια της αλλα τα εχει λυγισμενα.ξερετε γιατι?

----------


## aeras

Από το έλλειμμα ή πλεόνασμα τροφίμων

----------


## mariakappa

απο πλεονασμα δεν νομιζω εκτος κι αν ειναι οι λιπαροι σποροι.αυτοι που το ειχαν πριν του εδιναν την ιδια τροφη που εδιναν στο καναρινι.εγω τωρα αγορασα για ιθαγενη και προσπαθω να αλλαξω την τροφη σιγα σιγα.εαν ειναι απο ελλειψη, τι λες να της λειπει?

----------


## aeras

Εάν είναι από έλλειψη βιταμίνες, για πες μου τα φτερά κατσαρώνουν στην ουρά?

----------


## mariakappa

οχι.καθολου

----------


## aeras

Κάνε ότι σου είπαν και οι προηγούμενοι ,  από ότι φαίνεται και εσύ γνωρίζεις  πως θα την αντιμετωπίσεις. Δώσε φρούτα και λαχανικά να παίρνει βιταμίνες και συνθετική βιταμίνη Α, εάν το πτέρωμα της  φαίνεται θαμπό έχει έλλειψη  από βιταμίνη Α.

----------


## nikosman

γιατι ρωτησες αν ειναι κατσαρα τα φτερα στην ουρα ??
παιζει καποιο ρολο?

----------


## geam

ναι φίλε.... ο Μιχάλης δεν εννοεί αν είναι τσαλακωμένα ή σπασμένα επειδή π.χ. ακουμπάνε στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού.... 
το "κατσαρά" που γράφει αναφέρεται στην έλλειψη βιταμινών....

----------


## mariakappa

εχω 2 ερωτησεις.η πρωτη αφορα το πουλμοσαν.εβαλα στην καρδερινα μια σταγονα το προηγουμενο σαββατο.θα πρεπει να ξαναβαλω αυριο ή σημερα? ποτε θεωρειται η ογδοη μερα? και δευτερον εβαλα επιθολ στα ποδια της μια εβδομαδα.δεν ειδα αλλαγη αλλα φαινεται να της εχει περασει ο πονος τουλαχιστον γιατι τωρα σηκωνεται κανονικα ορθια και κινηται περισσοτερο.τωρα να κανω μια παυση για μια εβδομαδα ή να συνεχισω?

----------


## aeras

Εάν το πουλμοσάν το δίνεις για να γιατρέψεις τα πόδια μάλλον δεν θα τα εξολοθρεύσεις όλα, μόνο όσα τρέφονται με αίμα. Τα υπόλοιπα για να εξολοθρευτούν πρέπει να τους στερήσεις το οξυγόνο. Γνώμη μου σε μερικές σταγόνες λάδι ρίξε μια σταγόνα πουλμοσάν και κάνε εντριβή στα πόδια, σταμάτα και την έπιθολ και κάθε μέρα κάνε εντριβή στις μολυσμένες περιοχές με λάδι, ή εάν είναι δυνατόν για μισή ώρα τα πόδια να κολυμπούν στο λάδι μετά τα ξεπλένεις με χλιαρό νερό και λίγο παιδικό σαμπουάν.

----------


## mariakappa

ενδιαφερουσα αποψη.η αληθεια ειναι οτι το λαδι το εχω ξαναδιαβασει σε αξιολογο ξενο σαιτ.λεω να συνεχισω με την επιθολ αλλα τα μεσημερια να κανω και αυτο με το λαδι.θα σας πω τις εντυπωσεις μου σε μια εβδομαδα.

----------


## tliotis

Βελτιώθηκε καθόλου το πουλάκι?Μπορεις να βάλεις καμία φρέσκια φωτο απο ουρά και τα πόδια?
Μπράβο πάντως που το φροντίζεις

----------


## mariakappa

σε ευχαριστω πολυ. :wink:  το πτερωμα δεν ειχε προβλημα.μονο στα ποδια.οχι δεν βλεπω βελτιωση.δηλαδη δεν εφυγαν καθολου τα λεπια.εχει ομως βελτιωση η συμπεριφορα της.δηλαδη πεταει και κινειται περισσοτερο, και το σωμα της το κραταει ορθιο ενω πριν καθονταν πανω στο κλαδι της.

----------


## panos70

Περαστικα Μαρια για το πουλακι σου,εγω σε αναλογες περιπτωσεις βαζω το podagrine της tafarm,και εχει καλα αποτελεσματα

----------


## adreas

Μη  φοβάσαι  είσαι  σε  καλό  δρόμο.  Δεν  πέφτουν  οι κρούστες  από  την  μια  μέρα  στην  άλλη.  Επανέλαβε  με  επιθόλ  άλλη  μια  εβδομάδα  και  θα  δες  βελτίωση  με  τον  καιρό.

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ τα ακαρεα των ποδιων απο οσο γνωριζω (knemidocoptes ) τρεφονται απο αιμα.δεν ξερω αν η beaphar προτεινει το poulmosan για ακαρεα των ποδιων εκτος απο τραχειας αλλα το scatt (μοξιδεκτινη ) η vetafarm το προτεινει .η δραση της ιβερμεκτινη ειναι παρομοια (και το φασμα της ) με την μοξιδεκτινη .βεβαια η καλυτερη λυση ειναι η επιθολ ή βαζελινη που τα απομονωνει και σκανε .η εντριβη και η βιταμινη α βοηθουν στο να φυγουν τα λεπια και να εμφανισθει το νεο δερμα ,αφου η ιβερμεκτινη σαν δηλητηριο (εστω και σε ελεγχομενη δοση ) καλα ειναι να ειναι η εσχατη λυση .με προβληματιζει βεβαια πως δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα αν απορροφηθηκε απο το δερμα ...

----------


## jenia21

Το podagrine της tafarm,εχει ποιο καλα και γρηγορα αποτελεσματα απο προσωπικη εμπειρια,και λιγοτερο επαφη με το πουλακι για να μην στρεσσαρεται πολυ λογω οτι δεν χρειαζεται καθε μερα αλοιφη οπως η epithol.Με την  epithol εκαναν πανω απο μηνα και δεν ειχαν φυγει τελειως σε τοσο προχωρημενο σταδιο που ειναι σαν το δικο σου.

----------


## jk21

ειναι βεβαια και λιγοτερο ηπιο σαν ουσια απο το επιθολ

η δραστικη ουσια του Podagrine ειναι η ουσια του γνωστου εντομοκτονου carbaryl  και συγκεκριμενα η   1-ναφθυλ μεθυλκαρβαμάτη 0,5% 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbaryl

αν δεν βγαλει ακρη βεβαια με την επιθολ συντομα τοτε ειναι μια λυση

----------


## aeras

http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.com/vetmed/Medicine/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/392958&ei=qMpLT_jcNdCF8gPUnsm5Dg&sa=X&oi=translate  &ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCYQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dknemidocoptes%2Bwhat%2Bthey%2Bfeed%26  hl%3Del%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GGHP_elGR470%26prmd%3Dimvns

Δημήτρη τρέφονται με κερατίνη

----------


## jk21

ως προς την τροφη τους εχεις απολυτο δικιο και ειναι δικια μου παρανοηση .τρεφονται τελικα με κερατινη οπως λες .το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι καθως τρυπου το ποδι και σκαβουν στοες στην κερατινη των δαχτυλων ,συναντουν και δημιουργουν προβληματα (αποκοπη της ροης τους απο οτι διαβαζω ) σε αυτα .προφανως οταν βρισκονται σε τοσο κοντινο σημειο ,η εσωτερικη χρηση ιβερμεκτινης ισως εχει δραση περνωντας απο το αιμα σε αυτα μεσω των στιβαδων κερατινης .συτο ειχα παρανοησει διαβαζοντας το σχετικο κειμενο για την αντιμετωπιση των knemidocoptes στο  merckvetmanual  http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in.../bc/204715.htm 
:  << Individual birds should be treated with *oral* or topical* ivermectin.* >>

----------


## gap

παιδιά εγώ από μπάρμπα έχω ακούσει ότι τρίβουμε τα πόδια με καμένο λάδι που έχουμε στο σπίτι και καθαρίζουν.
δοκίμασέ το.

----------


## jk21

λειτουργει αντιστοιχα με την βαζελινη .απομονωνει τα ακαρεα .προτιμω εκεινη ή την επιθολ ομως

----------


## mitsman

Πως παει η καρδερινα μετα απο τοσες μερες Μαρια??

----------


## mariakappa

σταματησα τα ποδολουτρα γιατι ετσι δεν ξηραινονταν αλλα μαλακωναν και αυτο δεν βοηθουσε για να φυγουν.τωρα ειναι πιο ξηρα και ελπιζω να αρχισουν να πεφτουν.της βαζω μερα παρα μερα επιθολ.κατα τ'αλλα ειναι πολυ καλα.εχει αρχισει να κελαδαει και ετσι δεν αποκλειω το γεγονος να ειναι καρδερινος.μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα αλλαξει σπιτι για να μεινει με "ατομα" του ειδους της.ο καινουργιος της μπαμπας θα ειναι ο geam.

----------


## geam

θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω δημοσια την Μαρία μας επειδή σήμερα πραγματοποιήθηκε η υιοθεσία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! μου παρέδωσε το μωρό της για να κάνει παρέα στην υπόλοιπη "κομπανια" αλλά και σε μενα!!!!!

Μαρακι σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και να είσαι σίγουρη πως δεν θα ξεχασω την ευγενική σου χειρονομία!!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

Γιωργο χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που το πηρες και να ξερεις οτι σου την εμπιστευτηκα με κλειστα ματια.ξερω οτι θα την φροντιζεις και μαλιστα καλυτερα απο εμενα.

----------


## mitsman

> ξερω οτι θα την φροντιζεις και μαλιστα καλυτερα απο εμενα.


Ισχυει!

----------


## mariakappa

πιστεψε δημητρη η επιλογη δεν ειναι τυχαια.εξαλλου εαν δεν εβρισκα τον σωστο "μπαμπα" δεν θα την εδινα ποτε.ειναι το πρωτο πουλι που πεφτει στα χερια μου και χαριζεται.ολα τα υπολοιπα τα επαιρνα να τα κανω καλα και στο τελος εμεναν μαζι μου.
η καρδερινα εχει παιδευτει πολυ αλλα ηταν και τυχερη.δεν ξερω ολη της την ιστορια αλλα ξερω τι της συναιβει τα τελευταια 2 χρονια καθως και οτι ηταν παντα μονη της, χωρις ταιρι.πριν 2 χρονια λοιπον ανηκε σε ενα ζευγαρι που ειχε παει διημερο στο εξοχικο του στη Σαλαμινα οπου και την ξεχασαν.ειχαν περασει σχεδον 20 μερες και η μαμα της κοπελας καθως ηταν φιλοζωη ολο γκρινιαζε να πανε πισω να παρουν το πουλακι.τελικα πηγε η ιδια περιμενοντας η καρδερινα να εχει ψοφησει.αυτη ομως ζουσε.την εφερε στο κερατσινι και την ανελαβε αυτη.το πρωι την ειχε στο μπαλκονι και το βραδυ την εβαζε μεσα.πριν 6 μηνες δεχτηκε επιθεση απο αρπακτικο που την τραυματισε στη φτερουγα.με ειχαν φωναξει τοτε και την ειχα περιποιηθει.πριν ενα μηνα η κυρια αναγκαστηκε να μετακομισει και δεν μπορουσε να την κρατησει και ετσι μου την χαρισε.
χαιρομαι παρα πολυ τωρα που θα αποκτησει παρεα και καποιος θα την περιποιηθει οπως πρεπει.

----------


## geam

ο καιρός είναι κριτής.... ήδη νοιώθω ΠΟΛΥ τυχερός!!!!!

----------


## vag21

τυχερη μεσα στην ατυχια της ηταν η καρδερινουλα.πιστευω πλεον οτι θα περασει ζωη χαρισαμενη κοντα στον γιωργαρα.μπραβο και στην μαρια για την επιλογη της.

----------

